# Canon Pro 100 printer is extremely slow



## pep9454 (Oct 1, 2018)

I have a 4-5yr. old Canon Pro-100 printer that takes forever on boot up to be ready to print and when I send a document (usually 8 x 10 @ 240ppi), it takes 3-4 minutes on standard print setting.

It never took that long when new. Any suggestions?

Thanks...


----------



## RGF (Oct 1, 2018)

Did you change anything? Is the interface wired or wireless?


----------



## privatebydesign (Oct 1, 2018)

Is it the first and only thing you print or subsequent print too? On startup it will do various system checks including auto head cleaning if it deems it necessary, this will delay the first print when you start it up but after that it should be as it was when new.


----------



## LDS (Oct 1, 2018)

pep9454 said:


> It never took that long when new. Any suggestions?



What changed in this 4/5 years? I.e. OS, application used to print (including version), etc. Is the firmware up to date? Which drivers are you using? Is connection USB, Ethernet of WiFi? Which are you "standard print settings"?

There are really many variables - the printer should be faster, but to understand where the problem lies, each step of the "printing workflow" needs to be known.


----------

